# Chef Paula Deen Accidentally Hit By Charity Ham



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

*Chef Paula Deen Accidentally Hit By Charity Ham

Volunteer Tossed Meat Back To Celebrity Chef

*POSTED: 8:01 am CST November 24, 2009
UPDATED: 11:56 am CST November 24, 2009



ATLANTA -- Celebrity chef Paula Deen got an unexpected serving of ham -- across her face.

The Food Network star was helping unload 25,000 pounds of donated meat for an Atlanta food bank on Monday when someone threw one of the hams like a football and accidentally smacked her.

Deen tells WGCL-TV: "I thought it busted my lip, but it didn't."

Though smiles and laughter, Deen added: "I'm OK. It just knocked me for a little bit."

She says she was unloading hams when she tossed one to a man, who then said "Back at 'ya." Thinking he meant it only as a sentiment, she turned around to get another ham when the errant swine came at her.

"He really meant, 'Back at 'ya.'"

Later, she tweeted: "I haven't met the ham that could stop me yet!"

THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. Check back soon for further information. AP's earlier story is below.

ATLANTA (AP) -- Celebrity chef Paula Deen got an unexpected serving of ham -- across her face.

The Food Network star was helping unload 25,000 pounds of donated meat for an Atlanta food bank on Monday when someone threw one of the hams like a football and accidentally smacked her.

Deen tells WGCL-TV: "I thought it busted my lip, but it didn't."

Though smiles and laughter, Deen added: "I'm OK. It just knocked me for a little bit."

She says she was unloading hams when she tossed one to a man, who then said "Back at 'ya." Thinking he meant it only as a sentiment, she turned around to get another ham when the errant swine came at her.

"He really meant, 'Back at 'ya.'"

Later, she tweeted: "I haven't met the ham that could stop me yet!" ___

http://www.kctv5.com/entertainment/2...111242009&ts=H


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 24, 2009)

Oops sorry.  I just posted this too.  Ha!.  I'll go try and delete mine.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like I beat you by seconds...LOL  Guess we read the same things...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 24, 2009)

Funny that one ham would get hit by another- LOL


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I only meant to pump that throw, but it slipped out of my hands. BTW, for the books, Paula is is a fine cook, but not recognized as a chef in the professioonal world.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

It's all fun and games until somebody gets hit in the face with a ham....


----------



## raceyb (Nov 24, 2009)

Roger that, she can cook, but I wouldn't chef her.

I'm glad to see that she spends time on charity too.  I was sorry to see she got hit by the ham, cause I really dig her personality and southern charm.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 24, 2009)

anyone who cooks with as much butter as she does is ok in my world.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

The difference between a chef and a cook.

*A Chef Gives You A Tiny Plate And A Big Bill.
*
*A Good Cook Makes Sure You Don't Leave Hungry.*


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 24, 2009)

Her sons had a great show on Food Network.  I can't remember what it was called, but they'd travel around to places that specialized in products that were shipped.  My wife and I used to watch it and write down the info in case we ever got the urge to order some of that stuff.  It was a cool show.  Better than a lot of the stuff they run now.  Does anybody remember that show or what it was called?


----------



## meatball (Nov 24, 2009)

I believe it was called "Road Tasted". I also remember watching a few times and liking it. I always thought both she and her sons were good TV personalities.


----------



## mc73 (Nov 25, 2009)

Now that's Funny!!!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 25, 2009)

i'd love to say something humorous about not the first time getting hit in the face with some meat, but i think paula is fun to watch so i won't


----------



## miamirick (Nov 26, 2009)

was it a whole ham or just a slice


----------



## zapper (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice lady, not as funny as she thinks she is, but still a nice lady. Sorry that she got beaned and not wishing her any ill-will but I have seen her horse around before and worried that she could get hurt or hurt someone else. She took it on the chin, so to speak and got right back into the game. Just another working schmuck trying to make a buck.



Now the wife and I both want to know how she gets her teeth as white as she does for all of her magazine and bookcovers?


----------



## meateater (Nov 26, 2009)

Now the wife and I both want to know how she gets her teeth as white as she does for all of her magazine and bookcovers?[/quote] She lets the hubby do all the smoking!!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 26, 2009)

I gotta admit I had been stalking her for some time now for her cooking but then I saw some of COWGIRL's post so Im no longerstalking the butter lady..............................................  ........................................Ham!!!


----------



## alx (Nov 26, 2009)

If it shut her yap for little bit.....Paula-....not cowgirl....


----------



## waysideranch (Nov 26, 2009)

Where 's Oprah "the cow" when u need her!!  She needs a ham across the face.


----------



## alx (Nov 26, 2009)

AMEN brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

*Chef Paula Deen Accidentally Hit By Charity Ham

Volunteer Tossed Meat Back To Celebrity Chef

*POSTED: 8:01 am CST November 24, 2009
UPDATED: 11:56 am CST November 24, 2009



ATLANTA -- Celebrity chef Paula Deen got an unexpected serving of ham -- across her face.

The Food Network star was helping unload 25,000 pounds of donated meat for an Atlanta food bank on Monday when someone threw one of the hams like a football and accidentally smacked her.

Deen tells WGCL-TV: "I thought it busted my lip, but it didn't."

Though smiles and laughter, Deen added: "I'm OK. It just knocked me for a little bit."

She says she was unloading hams when she tossed one to a man, who then said "Back at 'ya." Thinking he meant it only as a sentiment, she turned around to get another ham when the errant swine came at her.

"He really meant, 'Back at 'ya.'"

Later, she tweeted: "I haven't met the ham that could stop me yet!"

THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. Check back soon for further information. AP's earlier story is below.

ATLANTA (AP) -- Celebrity chef Paula Deen got an unexpected serving of ham -- across her face.

The Food Network star was helping unload 25,000 pounds of donated meat for an Atlanta food bank on Monday when someone threw one of the hams like a football and accidentally smacked her.

Deen tells WGCL-TV: "I thought it busted my lip, but it didn't."

Though smiles and laughter, Deen added: "I'm OK. It just knocked me for a little bit."

She says she was unloading hams when she tossed one to a man, who then said "Back at 'ya." Thinking he meant it only as a sentiment, she turned around to get another ham when the errant swine came at her.

"He really meant, 'Back at 'ya.'"

Later, she tweeted: "I haven't met the ham that could stop me yet!" ___

http://www.kctv5.com/entertainment/2...111242009&ts=H


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 24, 2009)

Oops sorry.  I just posted this too.  Ha!.  I'll go try and delete mine.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like I beat you by seconds...LOL  Guess we read the same things...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 24, 2009)

Funny that one ham would get hit by another- LOL


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I only meant to pump that throw, but it slipped out of my hands. BTW, for the books, Paula is is a fine cook, but not recognized as a chef in the professioonal world.


----------



## bbq engineer (Nov 24, 2009)

It's all fun and games until somebody gets hit in the face with a ham....


----------



## raceyb (Nov 24, 2009)

Roger that, she can cook, but I wouldn't chef her.

I'm glad to see that she spends time on charity too.  I was sorry to see she got hit by the ham, cause I really dig her personality and southern charm.


----------



## chisoxjim (Nov 24, 2009)

anyone who cooks with as much butter as she does is ok in my world.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

The difference between a chef and a cook.

*A Chef Gives You A Tiny Plate And A Big Bill.
*
*A Good Cook Makes Sure You Don't Leave Hungry.*


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 24, 2009)

Her sons had a great show on Food Network.  I can't remember what it was called, but they'd travel around to places that specialized in products that were shipped.  My wife and I used to watch it and write down the info in case we ever got the urge to order some of that stuff.  It was a cool show.  Better than a lot of the stuff they run now.  Does anybody remember that show or what it was called?


----------



## meatball (Nov 24, 2009)

I believe it was called "Road Tasted". I also remember watching a few times and liking it. I always thought both she and her sons were good TV personalities.


----------



## mc73 (Nov 25, 2009)

Now that's Funny!!!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 25, 2009)

i'd love to say something humorous about not the first time getting hit in the face with some meat, but i think paula is fun to watch so i won't


----------



## miamirick (Nov 26, 2009)

was it a whole ham or just a slice


----------



## zapper (Nov 26, 2009)

Nice lady, not as funny as she thinks she is, but still a nice lady. Sorry that she got beaned and not wishing her any ill-will but I have seen her horse around before and worried that she could get hurt or hurt someone else. She took it on the chin, so to speak and got right back into the game. Just another working schmuck trying to make a buck.



Now the wife and I both want to know how she gets her teeth as white as she does for all of her magazine and bookcovers?


----------



## meateater (Nov 26, 2009)

Now the wife and I both want to know how she gets her teeth as white as she does for all of her magazine and bookcovers?[/quote] She lets the hubby do all the smoking!!


----------



## scpatterson (Nov 26, 2009)

I gotta admit I had been stalking her for some time now for her cooking but then I saw some of COWGIRL's post so Im no longerstalking the butter lady..............................................  ........................................Ham!!!


----------



## alx (Nov 26, 2009)

If it shut her yap for little bit.....Paula-....not cowgirl....


----------



## waysideranch (Nov 26, 2009)

Where 's Oprah "the cow" when u need her!!  She needs a ham across the face.


----------



## alx (Nov 26, 2009)

AMEN brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

